# More frost damage



## wood1954 (May 10, 2021)

Last night caused more frost damage and the forecast is for two more nights of frost. So, tonight I’ll get up at 4 am and go out and mist the vines until it warms up around 6:30. Small sacrifice for two nights.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (May 10, 2021)

Yea that sucks. We had frost warning last night but thankfully didn't get any. Another one tonight. I have too many things to try going out and spraying or covering them, so will just see what happens. The grape buds are only partially open in my back yard, but the apple and pear trees, and strawberries are full on flowering.
After getting bit last year with planting early (usually wait until 3rd weekend in May here) and having most of my tomatoes and peppers killed, I'll be more cautious this year.


----------



## wood1954 (May 11, 2021)

This is the first year I’ve had to worry about frost. Taught me not to over prune if I had left more canes I think it would have helped.


----------



## Vern (May 11, 2021)

Had 26 degrees for low. Sprinklers were running. Lots of ice, but vines look ok.


----------



## wood1954 (May 11, 2021)

I think i made things worse by spraying the vines and then waiting a half hour and spraying again. Looks like as the water froze it killed the shoots. I think if i were to do this again i would setup a mister and spray until the temp warms up above freezing, i'm pretty sure i wiped out 90% of my shoots. On the other hand i don't think i'll ever do this again.


----------



## Vern (May 11, 2021)

I start sprinklers at 40 degrees and leave run until Temps are above 40. When ice melts it takes heat from surrounding area. Air or shoots. Must keep ice wet until it melts. All this is good until dew point is very low, then water evaporates and takes heat from grape shoots.


----------



## wood1954 (May 11, 2021)

Vern said:


> I start sprinklers at 40 degrees and leave run until Temps are above 40. When ice melts it takes heat from surrounding area. Air or shoots. Must keep ice wet until it melts. All this is good until dew point is very low, then water evaporates and takes heat from grape shoots.


I learned the hard way, but there are still secondary buds alive, so not all is lost


----------



## Vern (May 12, 2021)

Just checked the vines after a 27 degree low. Started sprinklers when temp. was 45, turned them off this morning at 40 degrees. They still froze. Lost about 70%. I am going to wait until bud swell to pruin next year.


----------



## Bkat (May 12, 2021)

Ditto. Lost all the shoots and holding hope in the secondary buds. Late frosts are hard but the sequential nights of them start to do cumulative damage in stressing buds.


----------



## VillaVino (May 12, 2021)

Lost the first buds of about 75 Marquette on Saturday. Last night was not too bad.


----------



## wood1954 (May 12, 2021)

I thought last year was bad when I overdosed the vines on Phostrol, but this is just downright depressin, I hope everyone ends up with enough to make a decent amount of wine. The other day I could look out in the morning and see little emeralds of green on the vines as the sun came up, shining thru the leaves, now nothing. I just need to stay away from the vineyard for a while and hope the secondary buds survived.


----------



## hounddawg (May 12, 2021)

dang I'll not bitch about the weather in my neck of the woods, dang, i hope the best for all yawl
Dawg


----------



## Vern (May 13, 2021)

Just walked thru the vineyard, about 95% of shoots are dead. Hopefully secondary buds are fruitful.


----------



## wood1954 (May 13, 2021)

Vern said:


> Just walked thru the vineyard, about 95% of shoots are dead. Hopefully secondary buds are fruitful.


Really sad isn’t it? I’m staying away from the vines for a few days just to get over it.


----------



## Vern (May 31, 2021)

Frost damage update, after a week of 80 degree temperatures the secondary buds responded well. All was looking good, then Friday's forecast was a low of 38, temperatures went below freezing for 5 hours. I just checked on damage and about 60 percent dead. Freezing temperatures for 2 nights on memorial weekend should not happen .


----------



## wood1954 (May 31, 2021)

Hopefully any dead plants will put up new shoots and you can start training them this year.


----------

